# Wie erstelle ich ein Storyboard?



## Sturmi (2. Juni 2005)

Ich bräuchte mal wieder Eure Hilfe:
Für unsere eigene Unternehmenspräsentation (ca. 3 min) muss ich ein Storyboard vorbereiten.
In welchem Programm der Film später realisiert werden soll, weiß ich leider noch nicht.
Kennt jemand ein kostenloses Tool, das es mir erleichtert, so ein Storyboard zu erstellen? 
Ich kenn mich aus mit vielen Grafikprogrammen, nur Viedeoschnitt und -produktion sind leider noch ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln für mich.

Vielen Dank schonmal ;-)


----------



## rflx (3. Juni 2005)

hallo sturmi

Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Link weiter:

Storyboard 

P.S. ein Storyboard macht man am Besten per Hand.. 

Gruss rflx


----------



## meta_grafix (3. Juni 2005)

Hi,

schau mal hier etwas weiter unten auf der Seite.

Gruß


----------



## rflx (3. Juni 2005)

@meta_grafix: Coole Goodies.. kann man immer brauchen 

Gruss rflx


----------

